# Curing Green Galaxy Comet White WB Ink without cracking



## RTKPrints (Jul 8, 2017)

I've been printing about a year, learning with plastisol and WB ink. I absolutely love printing dark WB inks into lighter shirts...awesome feel and look and they hold up great. I also prefer it when doing white on black shirts, as I can get it to look amazing and bright and soft/smooth...I usually do 2 base pulls, flash and then 1-2 more pulls. I also usually print on 100% combed and ring spun cotton like a bella canvas 3001/3001U... I can't say enough....UNTIL... My white cracks when I wash test it, I know I'm supposed to use forced air but I don't have anything but my bbc little buddy... I have used a heat gun, which does somewhat simulate forced air I suppose, while holding the shirt loosely in my hand before the conveyor...I suppose this helps it hold up a little better, but it still does't quite have the stretch when built up like plastisol... What can I do? Do I just need to bite the bullet and get at least a forced air flash? Ryonet and Ranar both have them for a decent price considering...??? I don't know what to do, or maybe there is nothing I can do... any help/advice? 

btw I'm new and this is my first post although I've been reading these formus for awhile and they have been a huge help through this learning process. Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I've printed Comet White. I do my curing with a heat press because I don't have room for a conveyor. I wear my own stuff, and nothing has failed a cure yet.

Have you tried running the shirts through twice? That's your last resort if you've already slowed the belt down all the way. 

I don't think forced air is as important as some say (and I used to think). At first I flashed with a heat gun. I worried about airflow when I was considering getting a flash unit, but @porkchopharry assured me that a regular flash would be fine on WB inks ... so I got a Vastex F1000, and he was absolutely right.

PorkChopHarry used to have one of the lower-end Vastex dryers, now he has a mid-level one, no forced air in either one.

One last thought. I like Comet White. It is pretty easy to print for an opaque white, less prone to drying in screen, and cleans up really easy. However, part of that "not drying in screen" feature is that it seems to take a bit more to cure it. You could use WarpDrive additive to lower the cure temperature. Or you could try a different ink. Permaset Supercover is my favorite ink, and I think it cures more easily/quickly than Comet White (it is also a bit harder to get the hang of and costs more).


----------



## Jamyn (Jul 9, 2015)

@NoXid: my experience as well. I also find that Comet white has a heavier feel, or "hand" than Permaset ink, for both black and white ink that I tried.


----------



## RTKPrints (Jul 8, 2017)

What are your cure specs for the heat press?


----------



## BBCERIC (Aug 5, 2015)

@NoXid @Jamyn The Green Galaxy water-base ink set is a HSA water base ink. HSA- High Solid Acrylic meaning its not a traditional water-base ink. Its a hybrid if you will, this is what makes the ink easier to work with and less likely to dry in your screen. However, you will sacrifice some of that softness you like about water base inks. As far as curing, the HSA is actually a little easier to cure then traditional water base because it has less water in it. And @NoXid you are correct that you don't "need" a forced air oven but its recommended. Using a IR only oven can and does work, however the production speed is greatly reduced. With a quality forced air oven you are less likely to over cure your ink and your consistency will be greatly increased.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

RTKPrints said:


> What are your cure specs for the heat press?


For cotton, I press twice at ~330 for 45 seconds (to let out the steam from the first press). _*This is overkill.*_ There are others on here who press for less time. I should really test and shorten the time to the point of failure and then double it for safety margin. However, I have splatters of Permaset on my work hoodie that have survived multiple trips through the laundry without ever being cured ... so I'm not sure how to accurately test it for minimum cure. Comet White would be easy to test since splatters of it on stuff do not set up from just air drying over time.

For poly blends I set the press to ~305 for Permaset. For Comet White, I would use WarpDrive.


----------



## RTKPrints (Jul 8, 2017)

Killer, I just ordered a press, I'll try it... I've never pressed anything. What kind of pressure, or does that matter a ton. Is it mostly just on feel?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

RTKPrints said:


> Killer, I just ordered a press, I'll try it... I've never pressed anything. What kind of pressure, or does that matter a ton. Is it mostly just on feel?


It needs to be in solid contact, but beyond that doesn't matter.


----------

